
Should We Assume There Is No Privacy Online? Have Widgets Killed Privacy? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/politics-privacy-online
======
xirium
From the article: Load up Fred Wilson's blog. He has about 50 widgets on the
page. How can a person easily figure out what the privacy policy looks like
for the entire site (blog + widgets)? Who knows what any of those widgets are
tracking about us, right? Should we even care?

Perhaps cookie settings are too promiscuous? However, I'm not sure how you'd
change the default behaviour in a way which doesn't break a large number of
websites and/or confuse a large number of non-technical users.

